# Goat playsets



## Horsefly (Apr 23, 2010)

Does anyone have plans or pictures of a playset for your goats.  Mine love jumping on stuff and I want to build some platforms and stuff for them.  Thanks


----------



## supermommy (Apr 23, 2010)

we just put some wood together at an angle and nailed it..they love it! I would be interested in seeing what others have too


----------



## hobbyfarmrookie (Apr 23, 2010)

This sounds really redneck but I have a huge supply of old car and truck wheels and tires.  I live in what used to be an auto parts junk yard.  I have stacked a car tire on top of a truck tire and my pygmy and nigerian dwarf love it.


----------



## freemotion (Apr 23, 2010)

I half-buried an old tire in an upright position, like you see in some playgrounds.  This way there is no place for water to pool and grow mosquitos.

My first kid was born a few hours ago, so we will see how much she plays on it!  I also put some scrap wood together to make a platform, and the bigger goats love that.  It is only a bit more than a foot high, perfect for the older gals to play queen of the platform.

I have cinder blocks and big plastic blocks that were cavaletti (horse jumps) and all the goats LOVE hopping on and off of those.

Not very exciting to look at, but the goats enjoy them.


----------



## lorihadams (Apr 24, 2010)

www.doubledurangofarm.com

click on goat structures.....this place is like six flags for goats! I want to live there!


----------



## Lil-patch-of-heaven (Apr 24, 2010)

I noticed right away how much the doeling loves to play on things. I'd just picked up 20+ pallets - some with solid tops and after that 200 feet of fence panels cut into sections. This place also had some stuff lying around. 

What I have so far is simple and not worth taking pics of but goats don't care about pretty. I rolled a big rock into the yard to jump on. I stacked two pallets with a solid one on top -- very long pallets -- and these are my milking stand and their sleeping shelf. They love to jump and play on them. The fenceline had boards along it. I checked and removed all the ones with nails. The goats seem to like to makes hoof noises on them although they are not climbing. There's an ond dead tree stump -- HUGE -- about 12 feet tall in the backyard that one of my does pretty much climbs to eat the vines growing on it. 

Once I finish coops, brooders, and hutches to be made from the fence panels and pallets, I will make goat toys. I'd love to jump in and do it but the necessities come first. I love the ideas from that site!  I know I saw someone elses post with great pics too. But in the meantime they are sure enjoying the makeshift ones. I just have to educate dh -- the first day he unloaded the panels he stacked them about 3 feet high -- precariously near our 4foot fence! I don't think he believed the goats would climb it when I pointed out the danger but sure enough, they came into that yard that evening and all immediately jumped on top!  He moved the panels through the fence into the chicken yard right away. 

Life is good.


----------



## Horsefly (Apr 24, 2010)

lorihadams said:
			
		

> www.doubledurangofarm.com
> 
> click on goat structures.....this place is like six flags for goats! I want to live there!


Those are awsome, it makes me want to go out and build a bunch of stuff for my goats now.
Everyone has been having great ideas, can't wait to see more.


----------



## ksalvagno (Apr 24, 2010)

I use Step 2 and Little Tikes play stuff. I have picnic tables and cube climbers.


----------



## Lil-patch-of-heaven (Apr 24, 2010)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> I use Step 2 and Little Tikes play stuff. I have picnic tables and cube climbers.


awwww I bet that would make for CUTE pics!  Love that idea!  I wish I still had my daughters stuff!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Apr 24, 2010)

We get those huge wooden spools from the electric company for free. They are happy to give them away since they have to pay the landfill a fee to dispose of them.
BTW: Old tires are super fun with the kids since they can bounce on top of them and then jump off and run around like crazies.


----------



## goat lady (Apr 25, 2010)

I check craigslist for cheap or free little tykes and step 2 playsets. And we have gotten some of the spools from the electric companies also. I also use old wheel barrows. We take the handles and wheels off and turn them upside down. My little ones love to jump on them. The other thing we use is old meter boxes that go in the ground here in Florida for your water meters. My husband is in construction and can sometimes find them on job sites. Even my adult goats like them and they are good steps to get to higher benches.


----------

